# It's Sunday what schwinns did we fin this week...Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/ fun stuff did we find this week?  Show us the pictures and tell us the story. 

It was a very big week for me and very hard not to show my friends cause I wanted to show it here first. 

I got a matching pair 1937's Schwinn Autocycle and motorbike maroon in color. 

I have waited a long time for this Autocycle and got exactly what I wanted   
A completely original uncirculated AC and motorbike for that matter. 

These bikes originally came from the east coast from a family of collectors. 
The motorbike has a drop stand and no showing of marks where a kickstand was ever on. The motorbike also had a 40 lever on as it did in the pictures I saw  from back in the day. Might leave it on or but a shorty. Not sure. 

A friend gave me a killer lock display piece. 
And I have one more coming in a week or two. 

















Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*wow!!*

Damn Shaun, you won the lottery!!!!!...those are awesome!!  leave some fer us new guys why don't ya haha. Glad to see that people can still find uncirculated bikes. Thank God you have them and other peeps don't have there hands on those, might find them parted out on the bay . Hate that.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks man. I hate seeing bikes destroyed myself. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*found these*

View attachment 83515   rear has the big cog! Pads look like they have never been used!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

*great find*



fatbar said:


> View attachment 83515   rear has the big cog! Pads look like they have never been used!




very cool those will come in handy


----------



## jd56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shaun...love the Schwinn fender bomb and the dual headlights on the Autocycle...I assume those are Silver Rays?

Wish I could afford one these (the complete bike that is)....but the pic is being added to my wish list...thanks for sharing.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Shaun...love the Schwinn fender bomb and the dual headlights on the Autocycle...I assume those are Silver Rays?
> 
> Wish I could afford one these (the complete bike that is)....but the pic is being added to my wish list...thanks for sharing.




no they are dual seiss lights the silver rays cam on other bikes and ranger champions mens and womans although I have seen them on AC's before


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*finds*

Yeah mines not remotely as fn killer as your find! Congrats. Im in the process of getting another 41 AC to replace my tweaker harvested one. Wish I didn't have to pay rent! Would make this a lot easier!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*not bike related...sorta*

View attachment 83523 latest find! Might leed to an Ebay buying spree:/


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2013)

*Silverrays -I do not know why they were used sometimes*



vintage2wheel said:


> no they are dual seiss lights the silver rays cam on other bikes and ranger champions mens and womans although I have seen them on AC's before




But they are the cast pot metal body with reveals- mostly seen with a stampped chromed brass base on a front fender- As on the motorbike


----------



## mruiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Me neither, can't afford a nice Autocycle, but I found a nice workable Peter and Russell foot pump.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Shaun... You da man!!!*

Totally huge score! Congrats!

Ken



vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/ fun stuff did we find this week?  Show us the pictures and tell us the story.
> 
> It was a very big week for me and very hard not to show my friends cause I wanted to show it here first.
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

*thanks*



oskisan said:


> Totally huge score! Congrats!
> 
> Ken




thank you ken


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

*pump*



mruiz said:


> Me neither, can't afford a nice Autocycle, but I found a nice workable Peter and Russell foot pump.View attachment 83535




that pump is killer...


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 10, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I got a matching pair 1937's Schwinn Autocycle and motorbike maroon in color.
> 
> I have waited a long time for this Autocycle and got exactly what I wanted
> A completely original uncirculated AC and motorbike for that matter.
> ...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

*thanks*



dfa242 said:


> vintage2wheel said:
> 
> 
> > I got a matching pair 1937's Schwinn Autocycle and motorbike maroon in color.
> ...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool bikes! I want! lol
I bought 3 early Schwinn badges from Frank here on the cabe to start a collection of them.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on a new addiction lol


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Killer Bikes Shaun!*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo   Jealousssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 10, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Congrats on a new addiction lol
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...




 lol thanks! I love all old bikes, and while I will buy any good deal I find, I have always loved Schwinns, and own 4, working on #5.
 BTW loving your FB posts! I can look at classic bikes all day and all night. Only way it could be better is if you post pics. of hot chicks with the bikes!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL I hear that. There is kids on the site so Ill have to keep family oriented 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shaun, mark up another awesome score.  Congrats, Andy.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

*thanks andy*



bikeboy1340 said:


> Shaun, mark up another awesome score.  Congrats, Andy.




thanks andy


----------



## richtrix (Feb 10, 2013)

*55 Deluxe Hornet Barn fresh*

Here's a picture of a 55 Hornet I just picked up. It was found less than a mile from where I grew up. It was there since the fifties. Just so cool to find a bike with local history. It's probably worth more to me because the history but I would like your opinion on what you think it's worth as it sits. Just a ballpark because there are no condition details other than nothing major is wrong with the bike. Thanks for looking, Richie


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 10, 2013)

richtrix said:


> Here's a picture of a 55 Hornet I just picked up. It was found less than a mile from where I grew up. It was there since the fifties. Just so cool to find a bike with local history. It's probably worth more to me because the history but I would like your opinion on what you think it's worth as it sits. Just a ballpark because there are no condition details other than nothing major is wrong with the bike. Thanks for looking, Richie
> 
> View attachment 83668




Beautiful bike there! Don't change a thing, just air up the tires and away you go! Great find Rich! 
~Peter


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 11, 2013)

*hornet*



PeterScherer said:


> Beautiful bike there! Don't change a thing, just air up the tires and away you go! Great find Rich!
> ~Peter




nice origanal bike


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 11, 2013)

I think the springer and front fender are from another bike, and maybe the tank, i cant tell real well, but it looks like the red on the frame is added to match the tank, its probably white underneath, The tank would have been purchased from the bike shop seperately, as thats a baseline hornet. there does not seem to be a pinstripe on the rear fender, and they dont seem to match real well. The rack may also be an addition. I have a baseline 55 hornet, with the bolt on kickstand, and same chainguard.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 11, 2013)

*Nice!*

Good find! Love painted fenders and non cream tank paint!


----------



## richtrix (Feb 11, 2013)

100% original except tires. There are details you can't see in the picture. The fenders are painted and striped exactly the same. The frame is not a repaint. What makes you think this is not an original "Deluxe" Hornet? but a build up from a standard Hornet? Sure anything could have been changed but if it was it was back in the day with original paint parts.



cyclebuster said:


> I think the springer and front fender are from another bike, and maybe the tank, i cant tell real well, but it looks like the red on the frame is added to match the tank, its probably white underneath, The tank would have been purchased from the bike shop seperately, as thats a baseline hornet. there does not seem to be a pinstripe on the rear fender, and they dont seem to match real well. The rack may also be an addition. I have a baseline 55 hornet, with the bolt on kickstand, and same chainguard.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 11, 2013)

*got some more stuff!*

So after a few adult orange juices, I won a reverse stamping AS seat clamp for my 46 project! Closer n closer...


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 11, 2013)

oh deluxe hornets had welded on kickstands, thats all. Oh, and you have the standard chainguard. looks like the cheap stamped neck they used on low end models, no deluxe rear reflector, show us better pics i will go on. Those fenders do not resemble my 1955 standard hornet in any way at all, dont have the painted tips, are not deluxe fenders, what else would you like to know?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is the lock display my Freind have me. Super cool. 







Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow!
 Shaun, those bikes look fricken spectacular. You must have hit the two for one special.
 Nice job!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 11, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Shaun, those bikes look fricken spectacular. You must have hit the two for one special.
> Nice job!




Thanks Marty 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## richtrix (Feb 11, 2013)

What a way to answer a question? Your smugness tells me you must be a real ****...oh btw you are wrong!
is this a deluxe http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/3587587594.html
what about this http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle849
Or this http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18624-1956-Schwinn-DeLuxe-Hornet
Same CG, Stem, stand & fenders as mine



cyclebuster said:


> oh deluxe hornets had welded on kickstands, thats all. Oh, and you have the standard chainguard. looks like the cheap stamped neck they used on low end models, no deluxe rear reflector, show us better pics i will go on. Those fenders do not resemble my 1955 standard hornet in any way at all, dont have the painted tips, are not deluxe fenders, what else would you like to know?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 11, 2013)

*honestly*

I've seen all sorts of crazy sheet come from the Schwinn factory.( ie non fully drilled out springer fork locks) There is no certain way anything came. As was stated most bikes didn't come with tanks. You could buy them as an add on. No single person is right or wrong! Kickstands fall off sometimes! Welds were not the best. Maybe the fenders have been painted at  one time or another! Who cares, ride the damn thing. Its not a og one owner 41 super deluxe autocycle and after all these bike were made for kids. Hobbies should be fun, not a pissin contest


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 11, 2013)

well several of the long time posters on here ALL told me the deluxe bike had the welded on kickstand so they are stupid too. Your bike has the PLAIN sprocket, PLAIN neck, and the picture is so poor the fenders look mismatched. no light, is the fender drilled? i cannot imagine a "Deluxe" bike being sold with the standard sprocket and no lights. The "deluxe" 55 hornet on ebay has the nicer sprocket, and a light. and the earlier springer.


----------



## richtrix (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think anyone here is stupid...There are a bunch of good guys on the cabe... I just don't see the differences you see in my bad pic....It looks like all the same parts on the 3 bikes in the links as mine. All have the stamped stem, all have the bubble sprocket, bolt on stand, striped fenders w/no painted tips, CG with flat for deluxe hornet decal etc...+ I knew who owned this bike, he owned it as an adult and I just can't see him swapping out parts. Everything on the bike is consistent with the age, wear and patina.. Either way it's fun learning about all the differences through the years...Thanks for your input  P.S. I think my sorry picture is a lot of the problem...I'll take some better pics and post them so we'll know exactly what we're looking at.


----------



## robertc (Feb 11, 2013)

You go boy!!!!!!


----------

